# looking for a command for weave



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I would like to teach Maggie weave pole but before I start I'm been trying to think of a command for 'weave'. I don't want to use 'weave' cause it sounds too much like the 'leave' of 'leave it'. Any suggestions?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

'Weeeeeeeeee' excited and as long as the weave poles take.

'Go weeeeeeeeee!' (this works as long as this was not your potty training command !!!!!!)

Weeeeevils.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

At our agility classes we usually say 'go weave' as the dog is heading towards them and then 'weave, weave, weave....' while they are going through, we have been going over 2 years and Dudley is still rather hit and miss about going into them and would still come out if i didn't keep my leg alongside! 
usually say 'leave it!' which sounds different, not that he takes any notice of that though!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We are still in the process of training with Chance (after several half hearted attempts) and I am not naming it properly until she has totally grasped it. 

As she is far faster than I will ever be I am teaching her to do them on her own. We are up to 6 weaves confidently in the garden at the moment, but I need to get her confident with that in different places then join two sixes together to get 12 poles. At the moment it is sort of called weavies


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I called them weevils because it was the one bit of equipment that Puff struggled with - and I'm prepared to admit it was my problem more than hers. 
Hooch started learning with those hinged poles that open into a V shape and then you gently closed them up ..... One week in training he decided it was too much effort to bend around the nearly upright poles so he attempted to long jump them  so lucky he did not impale himself.
Inzi was fab and quickly got it: weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, however if I crossed behind her before she got to the end she was inclined to come out early....


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

We are doing a bit of a combination of 2x2 and channel weaves but my garden lacks the length to go beyond 6 weaves really so we are on hold until the weekend


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My garden is much the same - one thing I was advised was to occasionally train with just 5 - because sometimes there are an odd number of poles in competition weaves so it is possible that sometimes the dog will exit on the side you do not predict - we were also always told to count the poles when walking the course to make doubly sure!!!


----------

